# Coronavirus upgrade!



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

Since I've been WFH the past few weeks, figured I was due an upgrade from my Classic, and this popped up at the right price so I pulled the trigger. Extremely happy with the setup so far.


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

That blue is an amazing colour is it original never seen one like it

Also: What is that questionable looking thing on top presume its something to do with mazzer


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

ronan08 said:


> That blue is an amazing colour is it original never seen one like it
> 
> Also: What is that questionable looking thing on top presume its something to do with mazzer


 Cheers, yeah blue seems to be one of the less common factory colours, that's just a puffer for blowing grinds out of the schute on the Mazzer


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Oh nice one


----------



## plaksel (Apr 2, 2018)

Hows the doserless mod funnel for your mazzer? Do you like it? Was thinking of ordering the same one


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

plaksel said:


> Hows the doserless mod funnel for your mazzer? Do you like it? Was thinking of ordering the same one


 So I've had it a few months now, previously had done the sweeper mod and lens hood and took a punt on the kit as I wasn't a fan of the doser at all.

I grind into a motta dosing cup, and find that depending on your routine retention can be anywhere from 0.1 - 0.4 grams, my process is generally grind until beans are all through the burrs, then use the puffer on the top to try and push through the chute, then blow into the chute, turn the grinder on again to push out anything that was pushed out and then a quick tap of the chute into the cup. Clumping isn't too bad, but a bit of WDT with a stirrer is needed. It's a bit of a faff at times but it's not too bad.

I've tried dosing straight into the portafilter a couple of times and it's just too messy.

I've contemplated upgrading to a Niche at some stage but don't really see the monetary returns in it other than saving a small bit of time in terms of workflow.


----------



## plaksel (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks for sharing! I currently have the sweeper mod and lens hood as well, but it indeed takes a few steps to actually get all the coffee out of the grinder. Looks like the doserless mod didn't completely fix that for you. Ideally I want a grinder/mod that gives me 18g of coffee straight into my portafilter with a single action (i'm lazy). But yeah, not sure it's worth the extra cost of a new grinder. Besides the doser hassle, the super jolly is an absolute tank!


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

plaksel said:


> Thanks for sharing! I currently have the sweeper mod and lens hood as well, but it indeed takes a few steps to actually get all the coffee out of the grinder. Looks like the doserless mod didn't completely fix that for you. Ideally I want a grinder/mod that gives me 18g of coffee straight into my portafilter with a single action (i'm lazy). But yeah, not sure it's worth the extra cost of a new grinder. Besides the doser hassle, the super jolly is an absolute tank!


Have you looked into the octopus funnel mode. I've done that following jimbojohns clear instructions.


----------



## plaksel (Apr 2, 2018)

Badgerman said:


> Have you looked into the octopus funnel mode. I've done that following jimbojohns clear instructions.


 I looked at the octopus one a while back but don't have the required tools to make the rectangle in the cone unfortunately


----------

